

Startup Quote: Micah Baldwin, co-founder, Graphic.ly - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3068253744

======
raychancc
Startups are based in faith, and the ones that succeed have no fear.

\- Micah Baldwin (@micah)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3068253744>

